# harvest time is here



## Errol

looks like its going to be a good year, canning jars and supplies are out and ready, freezer bags and containers are ready for the beans


----------



## angel1237b

wow errol...beautiful.


----------



## Errol

thank you Angel, I just hope my luck continues and that every gardener has a bountiful harvest!


----------



## Tammy

great healthy looking garden!! my beans are just now starting to climb up my trellises - long ways to go!


----------



## Timbertodd

Nice garden Errol. Your gonna have some busy days ahead.


----------



## Shannon

wow-wow-wow. I am trying my best to grow a garden that looks like this!!


----------



## Errol

thank you all for the nice comments, Shannon, all my garden beds are lasagna beds. IMO, lasagna gardening is one of the best , easiest ways to a productive garden. each year the lasagna garden beds just keep getting better. I wish you could have seen the soil where my garden is now. It was so poor, so hard that I could not even get a pick into the ground. So that's when I read about lasagna gardening. even all our flower beds are lasagna beds. you will get there with your garden and I wish you the best of luck


----------



## stephanie

I got to harvest peas,cauliflower,collard greens yesterday! now I get to put them up either frozen or canned.


----------



## bravocharli

There is no question against your interesting blog. You certainly know how to keep a reader entertained. I am waiting you give me a more interested information.


----------

